# I miss Japan



## dorayakii

Split from here: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=289444

I understand that you can say "あなたがいなくてさびしいです" for "(we) miss you", but how would one say in Japanese "I miss Japan (very much)" ?

I have the feeling that in this case "日本がいなくてさびしいです" is not appropriate because it literally means "It is lonely now Japan is not there" or "It is sad that Japan is not there". In fact it is ME who is not there in Japan. How could I phrase this in a better way?


----------



## wathavy

Hi.

Perhaps, 私は日本がなつかしいです。
or
私は日本に、もう一度行きたいです。

These are not straight translations.


----------



## EddieCai

wathavy said:


> Hi.
> 
> Perhaps, 私は日本がなつかしいです。
> or
> 私は日本に、もう一度行きたいです。
> 
> These are not straight translations.


 

But isn't 私は日本がなつかしいです the straight translation?


----------



## rukiak

日本がなつかしいです。

日本が恋しいです。


----------



## rukiak

おばけが恐いです。 I am scared of ghosts.
水が欲しいです。 I want water.
切手がいります。　You(I) need a stamp.


----------



## wathavy

EddieCai said:


> But isn't 私は日本がなつかしいです the straight translation?


I disagree. It might be one of the selection. But the nuance is different and it cannot be regarded as straight translation. It is well interpreted, I would rather say.
It could be my own feeling, though.


----------



## Wacky...

I found this example entry in WWWJDIC:


> それで、彼女はとてもさびしく思っています。	And she misses them very much.



Can this be applied to the sentence "I miss Japan."?


----------



## uchi.m

さびしい is used when one is alone, or left his/her dearest ones. It might not be used in this case, eg. missing Japan, because Japan is not a person.


----------



## Wishfull

(私は）日本が恋しい
日本がさびしい
（私は）日本を離れてさびしい


----------

